

Bacolicio.us - unalone
http://bacolicio.us/

======
Oompa
How is this a niche-user site? Everyone loves bacon…

~~~
icey
Yes, I hear everyone loves bacon over at reddit.

------
jderick
Try it:

<http://bacolicio.us/http://news.ycombinator.org/>

~~~
amoeba
The presence of a slice of bacon doubles the loss of productivity I've already
achieved by being here. Well-played.

------
tocomment
I completely don't understand what it does.

~~~
unalone

        <div class="straightface">
    

Well, as somebody with experience developing niche sites, let me explain.
Typically a "niche" site is appealing to a slim set of users. It's called the
"long tail." The idea is that by appealing to a single like, you can get a
more concentrated bunch of uses. You with me so far?

By that logic, this site appeals to bacon likers. It's a diverse group. Hell,
I'm sure _you_ know some bacon likers yourself! This site is perfect for them,
because it effectively ties into other programs without restraining
functionality to any difficult degree. I tried it out on lucrative sites such
as Facebook, Google, and Hacker News, and I'll report I was impressed!

Now, the fascinating thing is that with their bookmarklet, you can easily add
this functionality to any web page you want! Think of it like Web 2.0: sites
aren't static any more. People can add their own functionality and modify
pages. This one does it simply and effectively. I haven't even noticed a lag!

Hopefully you find this site as fascinating as I did. I regret the lack of
simplicity and focus in web sites nowadays, and I think that by following the
lessons set in place like a simple site like this, a lot of developers could
do some genuine good.

    
    
        </div>

~~~
tocomment
But what is the functionality? Nothing happened when I followed the wikipedia
link.

~~~
unalone
Well, do you see the large slab of bacon that has been transposed over the
site?

~~~
tocomment
Oh I see it now. I was on an iPhone before.

------
truebosko
That is the best photo of a piece of bacon ever. I just ate breakfast 2 hours
ago and it's making me really hungry.

